
Unofficial E-book Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs - rouma7
http://sarabander.github.io/sicp/html/index.xhtml
======
scott_karana
Wasn't this posted yesterday?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918465)

